# Snoopdan's 96 Cherokee SPL vehcile



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Was talkn to Brian last night and he suggested I make a post on here about my setup, since its been a while since ive posted on here. So here it goes 

Originally I bought these motors from a buddy of mine, they were in his garage and had grass and dirt covering most of them. You could barely recognize what they were. There is a pic below of what the basket of one of them looked like. What I did next was kinda unorthodox...the CA glue and dirt was just nasty, so I took a high power water pressure sprayer after the motors and baskets....I was surprised how well it turned out! Im definately doing that to the next recone I do 










and here is a pic of the motors, and what they read on the scale


















































Officially according to Digital Designs, there are only 6 of these in existance, and I have two. So the baskets were milled and shaved for more air flow, and repainted. As you can see, it has the new red fiberglass / metal impregnated cones.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Now on to building the box. The enclosure itself is 24 cubes total, tuned to 45 hz. The entire enclosure inside and out is 3/4" MDF sandwitched with liquid nails with another 3/4" MDF sheet, and then sprayed with truck bedlining. Here are some pics of the build 





















First off, I had major problems with RUST. When I pulled the interior out, I found four 4-8" holes - large enough to where I could see my leaf springs thru them. Its amazing that I even got as high as scores as I did with such leaks! .. But what I did is cut out the rust and weld over it, then repainted it with the stock red paint as you can see here. Im letting it dry before I put in the bottom section of the floor wall.










Time to cut wood and start sanding! The wood is standard 3/4" MDF that was purchased at Lowes - nothing spectacular here and no exotic materials this time - at least yet 











all walls of the box are 3/4" MDF sandwitched with liquid nails











then they are screwed together quite well (as you can see from my screw farm) and then the edges are sanded so that they mate well with the rest of the structure. Also all the screw holes are filled with wood filler and sanded.





















Lets cut some holes! On the faceplate structure of the box, the DD's will have three 3/4" MDF layers for support of the weight. The 12" memphis M3 basket was used as my thinkn' cap 











The dog wanted to help


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Now that we've put the top and walls together of the box, my girlfriend was recruited as usual for sanding 











Then she got pissed off at me and ended up working on her own setup 











Ah, now its lookn like a wall. sorta .. 










The box itself is pretty big, its dimensions are 42" wide, 36" tall, and 52" deep. It just barely fits in the jeep between the fender wells and is the maximum size I could fit and still have room for the 7 batteries and amps. 












Fitting the subs for the box. I just wanted to make sure everything fit well before we put the big azz box in. 











Time to slide it in! .... well, ok it didnt fit so hot the first time and I ended up taking a 5 lbs hammer to the roof to get the corners of the box to fit 










ahhh, nice to relax in your wall once ya got it in


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Now we put on the rear wall.. you can see what I meant by making the box the largest dimensions as I could for the most amout of air space.

















Well as you can see, I think the port will be in the right spot to compete in . My goal for this season is 160 db at the head, MECA style. 

I will be updating some more pics as I get the front of the box upholstered and made pretty. I still need to take pics of the battery and amp installation, so more images are to follow. I want to thank Kevin and Ben at Low-Hz for providing me the recones on the subs for this build. They've been great!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Next it was off to get sprayed with duraliner. This was to seal the box and give it a "different" look.







































































[/img]



















*


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Then it was off to a MECA competition in Elizabethtown, KY





































oh, and ive found it hard to shop at walmart now that I have a wall. Nowhere to put anything


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

nice


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

glad to see you dropped by snoop. i know that must be alot of fun. what did you meter at in elizabeth>?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you Dan, you're welcome guys...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what u hit on the meter homie


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 2 2007, 11:48 AM~8455267
> *Thank you Dan, you're welcome guys...
> *



some one get this guy a plaque...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, the meter petered out at about 150.1 when both subs smoked.... we're thinking that the wrong coils were put in them so they smoked easy. So new subs have already been ordered for next weekend's show


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Aug 2 2007, 02:57 PM~8456954
> *Well, the meter petered out at about 150.1 when both subs smoked.... we're thinking that the wrong coils were put in them so they smoked easy.   So new subs have already been ordered for next weekend's show
> *


i know u were pissed...

how much power was being driven when they smoked ( i know thats not what smoked them, im just curious of what kinda power u must be planning on using if you need 7 batteries...)
ur gonna use the same motors or just new subs completely?

did you plan on doing a beauty board or something to trap everything in the front or leaving it as is?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8457255
> *i know u were pissed...
> 
> how much power was being driven when they smoked ( i know thats not what smoked them, im just curious of what kinda power u must be planning on using if you need  7 batteries...)
> ...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

good to see you finally got some mansized subs 

what issues were you having for you to only do a 150.1?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8457255
> *i know u were pissed...
> 
> how much power was being driven when they smoked ( i know thats not what smoked them, im just curious of what kinda power u must be planning on using if you need  7 batteries...)
> ...


i was more shocked than anything. I was throwing a single 5kw Adassa amp to both of the subs, wired at .5 ohms. 

but yes, im in the process of doing a facia for the wall, just wanted to get the rest of the interior (ie:the headliner) back in first.

I sold these subs already, and my sponsor Low-hz.com sent me two 18" RD Audio SHW with the 4" coils. Hopefully they'll take more power than the DD's did, since I have two Adassa amps to throw at em.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well that should be fun... good luck to you with the RD's, let us know how that goes


----------



## Immaculate (Aug 3, 2007)

damn bro u are extra loud i got one 9515 and thats enought for me lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Aug 3 2007, 07:39 AM~8462578
> *i was more shocked than anything.  I was throwing a single 5kw Adassa amp to both of the subs, wired at .5 ohms.
> 
> but yes, im in the process of doing a facia for the wall, just wanted to get the rest of the interior (ie:the headliner) back in first.
> ...


something is wrong with your install if your subs couldnt handle those amps..... Ive burped my 9917s with a z2 on each coil and they were fine


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I went reading thru quite a few posts concerning older baskets and newer DD parts (on ca.com, soundpressure, and termpro) and from what I gathered from other people who have done similar rebuilds, DD has a problem with reconing them. And really, just ask anyone who's reconed a 9917, the recone kit is possibly the worst they've ever seen. You use rope, some overhead projector inserts, and some glue. funk that.

I think what was worse is, that they wouldnt cop to their rebuilds having issues. From what I also gather of their sales/support database, they dont track weather subs they recone last or not so they really have no idea of end user use....or care. I guess id rather just deal with a company that actually cares.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

good shit snoop


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Aug 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8492950
> *I went reading thru quite a few posts concerning older baskets and newer DD parts (on ca.com, soundpressure, and termpro) and from what I gathered from other people who have done similar rebuilds, DD has a problem with reconing them.  And really, just ask anyone who's reconed a 9917, the recone kit is possibly the worst they've ever seen.    You use rope, some overhead projector inserts, and some glue.  funk that.
> 
> I think what was worse is, that they wouldnt cop to their rebuilds having issues.  From what I also gather of their sales/support database, they dont track weather subs they recone last or not so they really have no idea of end user use....or care.  I guess id rather just deal with a company that actually cares.
> *


I just took the time to look at the subs those are 4slug prototypes not standard 9917s. There has to be a reason why they werent put into production instead of the 3slugs. And I reconed my 9917s a month ago and there havent been any problems at all. Then again mine are the 3's and not the 4's  DD takes good care of their customers, just because they dont bowdown and kiss everyones asses doesnt mean they dont care.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2007, 09:30 PM~8498841
> *  DD takes good care of their customers, just because they dont bowdown and kiss everyones asses doesnt mean they dont care.*



uh, no. thats exactly what it means. They (steve milton) didnt even want to admit they have an issue with the recones on these protos - and these protos werent the only ones with the problem. I think that in itself says it all.....which is sad since im technically a dealer for them. Its great that your 99's are working....mine clearly couldnt survive basic use which you'd of thought they (steve and cass) would be interested in. However, they could care less. 

pitbull, you got to realize. I went thru two Z1a's with defects that took months for them to replace (which they never did, and I just got refunds instead) and then now ive had problems with their recones which they guarenteed that they'd work on my protos. Thats alot of money ive had tied up with them with ZERO to show for it. how would you feel ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Aug 8 2007, 10:29 AM~8502431
> *uh, no.  thats exactly what it means.  They (steve milton) didnt even want to admit they have an issue with the recones on these protos - and these protos werent the only ones with the problem.  I think that in itself says it all.....which is sad since im technically a dealer for them.  Its great that your 99's are working....mine clearly couldnt survive basic use which you'd of thought they (steve and cass) would be interested in.  However, they could care less.
> 
> pitbull, you got to realize.  I went thru two Z1a's with defects that took months for them to replace (which they never did, and I just got refunds instead) and then now ive had problems with their recones which they guarenteed that they'd work on my protos.  Thats alot of money ive had tied up with them with ZERO to show for it.  how would you feel ?
> *


WEREN'T YOU USING RE FOR SOME TIME


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 8 2007, 10:01 AM~8502719
> *WEREN'T YOU USING RE FOR SOME TIME
> *



eh I was using a single 18" RE MT for about a month, but it really didnt fit the type of enclosure I was using at the time so I rebuilt it to a custom TC-5200/MT hybrid for a customer.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Upated pics 




























The back is unfinished still, got to put beauty panels / plexiglass over most of it. But at least you see the inside and whats going on underneith before I put all that stuff up. Still waiting on one of my 5kw amps to come back from reapirs, which would sit on top of the white one shown above.

Oh, and happy new years to everyone on layitlow!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What kind of equipment are you using now?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 28 2007, 01:34 PM~9551418
> *Upated pics
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Aren't those Rd's suppose to be able to handle something like 30,000watt burps???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

but what do they do with the power is the important ?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2007, 03:40 PM~9552270
> *but what do they do with the power is the important ?
> *


hopefully better than 150 right


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 28 2007, 06:11 PM~9552485
> *hopefully better than 150 right
> *


better be burping in the low 60s


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2007, 07:06 PM~9553402
> *better be burping in the low 60s
> *



not quite yet  My tuning fequency is 35 hz .... I dont know any person who has ever done a 160 at 35 hz .


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 29 2007, 10:17 PM~9561964
> *not quite yet   My tuning fequency is 35 hz .... I dont know any person who has ever done a 160 at 35 hz .
> *


never to late to set a goal!

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 30 2007, 12:17 AM~9561964
> *not quite yet   My tuning fequency is 35 hz .... I dont know any person who has ever done a 160 at 35 hz .
> *


ive done it tuned to 38hz in an old vehicle (legal TL mic)

and i personally know of 1 other person that should be able to do it if he ever decided to compete and hes tuned to 30-32hz


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 30 2007, 01:00 AM~9562362
> *ive done it tuned to 38hz in an old vehicle (legal TL mic)
> 
> and i personally know of 1 other person that should be able to do it if he ever decided to compete and hes tuned to 30-32hz
> *


Justin T. is the king of low and loud as well...

He was doing like a 55 @ 30 hz and a 158 @ like 40-45 hz a while ago in the old truck...

Im curious to see what his new truck and setup is gonna do...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 30 2007, 11:16 AM~9564570
> *Justin T. is the king of low and loud as well...
> 
> He was doing like a 55 @ 30 hz  and  a 158 @ like 40-45 hz a while ago in the old truck...
> ...


hell probably blow everything up inside cooks shop and not have video :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 30 2007, 04:56 PM~9566243
> *hell probably blow everything up inside cooks shop and not have video  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


LMAO

He should be about done with it by now, I need to touch base with him and find out...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

air-ride snoop? Your wheels aint stickin out just a tad too far to tuck? especially front?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 30 2007, 05:13 PM~9566349
> *LMAO
> 
> He should be about done with it by now, I need to touch base with him and find out...
> *


you know its true.....he blows more equipment than an LA hooker with buy 1 get 4 free coupons :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 30 2007, 04:22 PM~9566412
> *air-ride snoop? Your wheels aint stickin out just a tad too far to tuck? especially front?
> *


it doesnt stick out, but it doesnt tuck well either :biggrin: 

I really dont care though, I wasnt interested in how low I could get it - just the ability to raise it up higher and a better ride.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 1 2008, 05:44 PM~9581395
> *it doesnt stick out, but it doesnt tuck well either  :biggrin:
> 
> I really dont care though, I wasnt interested in how low I could get it - just the ability to raise it up higher and a better ride.
> *


well you can definetly get that then... have it set up so that at its lowest point it's right above the tire (almost laying on the tire) and then skied when locked up... 

i thought you were going for a low low... i was thinkin to myself "snoop knows better then that" :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

nah im all 'low-low'ed out ... I have a vette for that these days. I pounce around in the jeep as a daily driver so enjoy my comfort.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Updated video of air ride setup. Nothing too spectacular, just functional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6d8BjW2RTA


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

need to send you some mufflers to silence that piss a tad... or run extra line from your dump valves and make your own mufflers..

COOL BEANS BRO.. lookin good.

and what you do, go get the fat man surgery, looks like your losing wieght bro! good job?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 15 2008, 10:57 PM~9706161
> *need to send you some mufflers to silence that piss a tad... or run extra line from your dump valves and make your own mufflers..
> 
> COOL BEANS BRO.. lookin good.
> ...



Its really not as loud in real life when you close the hatch door. The garage walls make it sound more intense than it really is. 

oh an on the weight, heh... You ever see those ad's on TV for that drug Lyrica? I was taking it for a couple of years before it was being marketed to the public to fight extreme pain due to having both my hips replaced. The side effect was weight gain, but ive stopped taking that shit so I lost about 20 lbs.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 16 2008, 09:23 AM~9708056
> *Its really not as loud in real life when you close the hatch door.  The garage walls make it sound more intense than it really is.
> 
> oh an on the weight, heh... You ever see those ad's on TV for that drug Lyrica?  I was taking it for a couple of years before it was being marketed to the public to fight extreme pain due to having both my hips replaced.  The side effect was weight gain, but ive stopped taking that shit so I lost about 20 lbs.
> *


damn, 2 hip replacements... you cant just settle on customizing your vehicle but you gotta do ya body too?  (j\p)

anyhow, keep it pimpin


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 16 2008, 09:06 AM~9708211
> *damn, 2 hip replacements... you cant just settle on customizing your vehicle but you gotta do ya body too?  (j\p)
> 
> anyhow, keep it pimpin
> *


 :biggrin: custom body work FTW :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

how much would you charge to make a box for 4-12s for my cherokee? the box would have to be between the side glass above the hydraulics


----------

